# Running a Derby



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Must not have been me, I don't think I said I thought Maise was capable :bowl:

But seriously thanks for this post. There needs to be more people like you, who are successful at running derbies, to encourage other golden owners to do it too. I'm feeling your nudge! Haha


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Perhaps I know she is capable so I put that in there extra..ha ha


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Completely not accurate. The dogs that run derbies also need to do "blinds". I put quotation marks because they are not truly blinds. I have seen many dogs that did not mark the memory bird, the pro send them with a back, dog is "trained" to take a line for 200 yards and then hunt from there. Then you see those dogs in a Qual and guess what the problems are - BLINDS. 

Reason why you see more and more FT people forget about derbies.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Claudia what are you talking about? you wrote completely not accurate, what about my post was "completely" not accurate. I don't want to write things that aren't accurate so please pick it apart and make it accurate. 

Are you saying the dog has to run a blind to run a derby? How many derbies have you run? Maybe the derbies in your area that you've run with Belle are different than my area. I have noticed they vary from location to location. I'll go check out her stats in Retriever Results to see what places you are running...then I'll ask around about the pros and ams, maybe that is how the area trains over there. 

I'm so confused.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I was just posting the basics of what I've seen so far for derbies. I know a lot of people aren't interested in going further and I was trying to give a brief outline of what I've been training for as far as derbies go. I am not talking about training for a lifetime field career. 

I can't imagine teaching a dog to run on back instead of fostering the dog's marking abilities. Now if you are talking about my pro when you went and watched him run that derby in VA, there are a few dogs that don't go on their name at all. Their owners want them to go on back for everything.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think one can assume that a handler is running a mark as a blind just because he sent the dog on back.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

When a dog is sent by the NAME on the go to bird and on BACK on every memory bird, especially when you see the dog swinging his head to the go to bird it is hard to assume otherwise. And then you see the derby dogs screw up blind after blind at higher stakes. 

Sorry MOP I do not have my dogs trained by pros, nor do I force fetch them, nor do I correct on stuff they do not understand after hours of training, nor do I send them off on a truck away from their family (unless the dog never had a family to start with). The great part is that now you have enough time to train again the other dogs since you do not have anything else to do.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Dang, Claudia, now I understand why you decided to get on here and be rude. You are jealous. That's sad. Too bad, about Rose and that senior fail....maybe you can figure out how to get her to mark her birds and not run to a blind that she already picked up. 

Its hard to live in the shadow of someone else. It can eat away at you. Be careful you might drive yourself crazy.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> When a dog is sent by the NAME on the go to bird and on BACK on every memory bird, especially when you see the dog swinging his head to the go to bird it is hard to assume otherwise. And then you see the derby dogs screw up blind after blind at higher stakes.
> 
> Sorry MOP I do not have my dogs trained by pros, nor do I force fetch them, nor do I correct on stuff they do not understand after hours of training, nor do I send them off on a truck away from their family (unless the dog never had a family to start with). The great part is that now you have enough time to train again the other dogs since you do not have anything else to do.



This should be enough to ban you, Claudia. You are just a cruel person.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL - I guess you got yourself some moles! Good for you! Considering that Rose got a great round of applause I am happy with how she did. Out of 33 dogs only 11 passed and that says a lot about the test and the fact she has gotten so far it is just amazing. I am not jealous. But I guess it makes you feel better and sleep better at night knowing you sent your dog to sleep in a truck. But again if the dog only knows training and does not know that he has a family there is no reason for him to be depressed. 

To be honest it simply pains me to know that Belle's brother has to live that kind of life. It is sad.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

claudia m said:


> lol - i guess you got yourself some moles! Good for you! Considering that rose got a great round of applause i am happy with how she did. Out of 33 dogs only 11 passed and that says a lot about the test and the fact she has gotten so far it is just amazing. I am not jealous. But i guess it makes you feel better and sleep better at night knowing you sent your dog to sleep in a truck. But again if the dog only knows training and does not know that he has a family there is no reason for him to be depressed.
> 
> To be honest it simply pains me to know that belle's brother has to live that kind of life. It is sad.


what is wrong with you?? I mean really something has to be wrong for you to be this way.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Claudia STOP IT! 
This started out to be such a nice thread.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Claudia, 1/3 of the field passing Senior is average. 
If there's one thing you're above average at, it's making wild assumptions and talking about things you have no personal knowledge of.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

K9-Design said:


> Hey Claudia, 1/3 of the field passing Senior is average.
> If there's one thing you're above average at, it's making wild assumptions and talking about things you have no personal knowledge of.


Actually it is 55 to 60%. Now down south it is more like 70-75%. 

So glad we have a BIG know it all.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> what is wrong with you?? I mean really something has to be wrong for you to be this way.


Yes, it is. I like to kiss my dogs good night while they sleep on my bed happy and content.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe Rose would have passed if you sent her on back on that senior double


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Going back to what was a great thread. I'm still learning and interested in figuring out how to run my dogs in just about any avenue I can find. Whenever you run a dog all you have to lose is your entry fee and some of your time. Of course it's great to bring home some color! Shelby I think it's wonderful that you are sharing some of the knowledge you have gained. I'm hoping that some of your training will rub off on Riot and he gets to have some fun running a derby or two. Last summer I watched a pup out of Flash run a couple of derbies. He ran 6 last summer. He did not complete all 4 series in any of the derbies he ran. I was surprised. But something unexpected would take him out every time. The owner was a very experienced field trialer. Just goes to show you that all the training, experience and pedigree doesn't buy you ribbons. It's a lot of hard work and consistency. Thanks for filling in the blanks for those of us that haven't really run derbies!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder from the MOD Team for all members to keep things civil when posting, even if you disagree with another members posts and/or actions. No need for insults, digs, insinuations, bickering, or sarcasm at other members (think I covered everything). You can be in disagreement and post your disagreements while remaining civil. This post is not directed at any one particular member, just a general announcement. Everybody please play nice :wink2:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I really hope that MOP comes back and gives us more details. 


I'd like to know more about teaching marking ability especially in deep cover or water lilies.


----------

